# Halloween 07 from NJ



## Joe4x4 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi everyone 
Just posting to say Hi,...the message board looks good. I`ll post pic`s of this years display . Looking forward to a few new projects for next year,.. I picked up 7 of the new Boris from big lots . 

Joe4x4


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to another Jerseyan. Where in NJ are you located.....we have a Haunt Forum, NJ Chapter get together once a month here in Monmouth County if you're interested. Can't wait to see pictures of your work.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the 'after' party.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, come on in


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

1 post down, 7999 to go!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here!
FE has set the bar for you! You better get to postin'


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

greetings and scare-utations!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi Joe4x4 and Welcome!  What are you planning to do with the Boris? I picked up 2 from BigLots and 3 more from KMart (post Halloween sales) but not sure yet what I'm going to do with them; I'm debating a couple of ideas.*


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Joe4X4. Come join our NJ haunters group our next make and take is Nov. 17th. Looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Joe4x4 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi everyone ,... I`m going Crazy at the moment ( for the past few hour`s ) my computer that runs my show "Death of a hard drive" at the worst time . I have been playing baseball with everything in sight (in my head) over 13 innings. I changed out hard drive , and got this error and that error , conflict this conflict that.

Looks like I`m heading to this computer store that sells old computers with ISA slots.
I had to take a brake , this is my relax computer . 

I just want to say thanks for the Welcome ,.. I do mean that ,..I needed a little pick me up.


Joe's 

p.s. yes I`ll take some pic`s of what I have out there tomorrow.


----------



## Joe4x4 (Oct 30, 2007)

The Boris boys ,... one set with the jokes ,.. another set with warning and other saying.This was last year.


----------

